# Unlocking ZTe mf 622 modem



## davidflynn12 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tried to unlock my old three mf622 usb modem which appeared to be successful but now it will select any 3g network but shows no signal and unable to connect. So any way to fix the unlock procedure or revert back to the original status of just locked to three so i can get it work again?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you may have junked your modem. The 3 network will probably have built something in to it which kills it if you try to unlock it.


----------

